
LinkedIn Answers: Can you recommend an Angel Investor? - rms
http://www.linkedin.com/answers/startups-small-businesses/starting-up/STR_STP/42039-1186227?browseIdx=3&sik=1178888754826&goback=%2Eahp
======
budu3
Wow that is amazing. I've never seen anything like this. He even had people
giving him their telephone numbers.

------
jkush
Interesting. I asked the same question a month ago and got zero replies. Maybe
my network just sucks.

